

Ask HN: How many of you have been to a psychiatrist? Did it help? - tempaccount88

How many of you have been to a psychiatrist? Did it help?
======
jelloman2
Throwaway account for same reasons.

My experience with a psychiatrist did not help much. My main problem being
with dealing with people, I really hated having to talk to one more person. I
dealt with whatever problems I had on my own and I think I'm fine now. Still,
I really wish there was a good AI I could talk to...

What ever happened to Dr. Sbaitso?

------
jelloman
throwaway account; my normal username is my real name.

My GF of three years is clinically diagnosed with OCD and in the past has
suffered from depression (history of emotional and physical abuse). One of her
psychiatrists was helpful, the other(s) were not so much.

I went with her at her request on a visit to the helpful one. He basically
told her that someone who came to therapy with her obviously cared about her
very deeply, and if she had such caring individuals in her life then she had
no reason to engage in self-destructive behavior.

Since that time she's been quite stable. Your mileage may vary.

